# Pecan Trestle Table



## Woodsman (Aug 28, 2012)

A trestle table that I designed and built right after the chest of drawers. It was approximately 3' x 5'.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

I have heard that a lot of people have had trouble drying pecan, you seem to have it figured out sir. All the pieces you have recently posted show the beauty of the wood, I really like it. Nice trestle table, the wood gives it that country charm again! Love your work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice work! Love that pecan. Don't have much experience with pecan, but I've read a couple different places that many lumber yards don't separate pecan and hickory, and sell em as the same thing, but I dont see how that would work, they sure look a lot different to me:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree the hickory and Elm we get looks nothing Like that pecan- beautiful wood!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> .. I've read a couple different places that many lumber yards don't separate pecan and hickory, and sell em as the same thing, but I dont see how that would work, they sure look a lot different to me:dunno:



It's lumber yard thinking Rick:

_"Hey boss where do we stow this pecan?"

"I heard it's a hickory. Put it with the hickory."

"Okay. How about this Black Walnut? Well, with the Black Locust of course. Put you're thinking cap on Joe Bob they are both black."

"Yeah that makes sense. I guess that's why you're the boss."_


----------

